# What do you think of THIS set up?



## KAT (Aug 9, 2012)

90 gallon Saltwater Aquarium & Accessories

Hi guys
I'm wanting to start a salt water tank...I've been fresh water for years (have a 75 gallon with angel fish, more)...I'm wanting to get a 'used' but running system...what do you think?
Thank you so much for your advice, I love the people here and appreciate the help!
Kathleen


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

I dunno, looks sorta like you're inheriting another's problem TBH.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Lots of older equipment metal halides the skimmer return pump of of thies might fail soon any you would have to replace it spend a little more mony for something decent


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

I looked at it too.. then I asked myself - 'they have the lights off, look at the rocks covered in what looks to be CRAZY amounts of algae..' yeah, not going there. I'm also not looking for a sump system, that's just me. C: nice tank though


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

PM me if you want to get into SW without any pitfalls. I install professionally and might have a system or two for you, pending on your budget


----------



## KAT (Aug 9, 2012)

thanks all, I was kinda thinking it looked like it might be a 'failed' tank, too…


----------

